# Carrying yourself well



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ever heard this song?
YouTube - Bodyrockers - I like the way you move 

Just thought I post this for you ladies, don't know if it'll be of help, but to be honest, at least here in Sydney, majority of women I've seen really lack the ability to carry themselves well. A woman who carries herself well is naturally attractive for men. Due to the immense difference a woman's walk does to her own individual "hotness" factor - you have to be ready to put up all the new attention; now I don't know how it is in the U.S. or other places, but at least here in Sydney, you WILL stand out.

Now, this doesn't mean you need to walk like a model or something everywhere you go, but there are some important lessons from a catwalk that I feel all women should learn to implement into their natural walk.

Now models walk like this:
YouTube - Feminization: how to walk feminine
Here's another video:
YouTube - How To Walk Like A Runway Model

Now that's the catwalk, by practicing the catwalk (get a full-sized mirror), you will also find that the seductive elements from a catwalk would be naturally implemented into your natural walk.

3 main things from the videos that I thought I should point out;

1) Posture: This is the most important yes, slouching is the worst posture I've seen, head down, no confidence, no features are 'amplified' or 'showed off', not attractive. Keep your head up.
2) Lower body: Feet facing straight - natural or catwalk.
3) Upper body: Let your arms move naturally but not too much, one hand on hip is also very nice - once again, for either natural or catwalk, this is an important principle.

Carrying yourself well amplifies your features, shows off confidence -> having a wife who carries herself well, for many blokes including myself - makes her definitely worth ramming once you get home. When others find you attractive, psychologically your husband will also find you attractive. It's weird really, but just how it goes.


----------



## Jaz (Dec 29, 2010)

too true. and too bad my walk doesn't exactly say "come get me while i'm hot". more like...... "dontlookatmedontlookatmedontlookatme.."

i would get into the sexiest nightgown, or just nothing at all, and strike my best pose and my husband would go "no, that's not sexy. i can see it on your face that you're embarrassed and pushing yourself too much." on the other hand i could be in my laundry day PJs and he'd call me the sexiest woman he's ever seen. it's all about a genuine attitude and the right walk i suppose.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh yeah.....I wish there was a class on how to be more of a (sexy) girly girl.....

I used to be a hottie.....working on becoming a (more mature) hottie again.....but I was never a girly girl....more like Megan Fox a tomboyish hottie....

I don't know if that's a turn-off for men.....

Anyway....working hard on it ..... :smthumbup:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband says Chinese women have a very delicate way of wiggling/twisting their hips when they walk. He likes to stare at their asses. He reminds me all the time not to slouch. I paid attention to myself in the mirror, if I slouch, I look very unattractive, if I straighten up, my breasts are pokier, and I look much more attractive!


----------



## bab123 (Dec 9, 2010)

My husband hates to watch the Victoria's Secret models in the ads on tv. He says they look like they have something stuck up there ass when they walk.:rofl:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Hot is easy. Seductive is easy. Attracting a man that will love you for eternity is hard. Find me a walk for that.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i have a different walk when i wear gym shoes, than when i wear heels. when im wearing heels, i am elegant, i am regal, i strut, i am the sh*t. im 5 ft but in heels, im 6ft. [i do wear tall heels, but thats not the feeling im talking about]

gym shoes, i can run and not feel werid, now i can run for a bus in some heels, but i hate doing that.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Being with the missus for 4-5 years (married for 2), I also learnt how to stand up straight naturally. I'm the shortest bloke in my family at 6ft (they are all 6ft+ to 6'7"... I like to say, 'But I'm the PRETTIEST!' Haha), while the missus is already taller then most at 5'9, and when she's wearing heels - depending on the heels, she can end up almost as tall or even taller then me lol

So I always had to keep my posture straight and stand tall with chest out. Over 4-5 years my posture is now naturally better. Posture is the most important element of attractiveness for both men and women.

@Trenton

Seduce yourself a nice toyboy! xD


----------

